# xbox live problem! DNS test failed...



## jonjpkm (Aug 31, 2007)

why? and i am using a 2wire 1701HG gateway. I don't know what to do


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you connected wired or wirelessly?
Some DNS support can be found here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/908884
Make sure that your xbox network settings are on automatic


----------



## jonjpkm (Aug 31, 2007)

wired. and ya there on automatic


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you follow the link instructions, it should help you.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/908884


----------



## jonjpkm (Aug 31, 2007)

No, it didn't.thanks though. nothings really worked for me. i have a 2wire 1701HG gateway.


----------

